# pearcei leaves yellowing



## Dandrobium (May 3, 2015)

Hey all!

I have a pearcei 'Charmer' x 'Jungle Craze' that has yellowing leaves that I can't explain. I haven't been fertilizing much at all, maybe once a month. Can anyone explain these leaves?

Thanks!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55288225/20150502_163804.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55288225/20150502_163809.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55288225/20150502_163817.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55288225/20150502_163824.jpg


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 3, 2015)

Could be adjusting to new conditions. Did you buy it, move it, or repot it recently?

Could also be that it's putting out lots of new roots and new growths. These tend to develop between the stem and the lowest leaves, and will often rip the lower leaves off the stem eventually, causing them to yellow.


----------



## Dandrobium (May 3, 2015)

I did recently top dress it with some fresh sphagnum that was soaking in Physan. My phals and ocidiums seem fine, but a few leaves started yellowing on the pearcei. I bought it 2-3 months ago and it has been fine. Its in all sphagnum and I water it about every other day. I use tap water which is of decent quality on the city website (146 to 248ppm TDS) 
http://www.winnipeg.ca/waterandwaste/water/treatment/plant.stm

I just washed out my rain barrel so I will likely switch to rain water soon.


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2015)

The yellow leaves just look like old leaves getting ready to quit.
The leaves look to dark green so it probably could use more light.
Fertilizing once a month is not much for a Phrag so the old leaves may be aborting sooner than need be.
Sphagnum might not be the best choice to grow it in, but if the roots are vigorous then it's obviously not a problem. however Sphag may keep the pH to low for pearcei.


----------



## tomkalina (May 3, 2015)

Had the same experience several times with Phrags + Physan. Try soaking the plant in good quality (R/O or rainwater) for an hour, then pot the plant in fresh mix. Fertilize lightly (if at all )for a month and don't let the plant dry out. If yellowing occurs on old growths, don't worry about it; if yellowing occurs on new growth - it's probably a phyto-toxic reaction caused by the Physan.


----------



## Dandrobium (May 3, 2015)

I forgot to add that I also used a crushed oyster shell top dress under the new sphag to bring the pH up. It came in new sphag that settled a bit, so I just decided to keep the existing medium and add a bit.

I've got it in my sunroom that faces east + small south exposure so it should be getting enough light, but I'll try finding out how many fc it gets. I'll also step up the fertilizer.

Thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2015)

from recent discussions I saw that pearcei likes very clean water; your tap water may be a little full, along with the crushed shell. I agree likely physan caused reaction. I read a good number here use physan on plants, and what i've read and been told that it's better for sterilizing non-living things and then be rinsed off before touching plants.
more fertilizer would be along the lines of using fertilizer more often when the weather is nice, but not much when you use it. also adjusting pH without first knowing what your starter number is could get you into trouble. rain water I think it would like!


----------

